# [SW] k3b vs gcc-3.3.5 [risolto]

## theRealMorpheu5

Ho fatto un bel sync+world e mi trovo gcc da aggiornare, passando dal 3.3.4 al 3.3.5, e k3b. Bene, mi dico, magari hanno sistemato qualcosina, facciamolo.

Senonché gcc-3.3.4 se ne va giustamente in pensione mentre k3b continua a chiedere le librerie sotto le directory del 3.3.4... ho provato con env-update ma niente da fare. Mi sono perso qualcosa?Last edited by theRealMorpheu5 on Thu Jan 13, 2005 9:29 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Prova a dare un 

```
# revdep-rebuild -p
```

(si trova nel pacchetto gentoolkit

----------

## theRealMorpheu5

Mi dice un bel po' di roba ma non riesco a capire cosa devo fare, in sostanza... qual'è la scelta migliore tra quelle proposte?

```
/home/morpheu5 # revdep-rebuild -p

Checking reverse dependencies...

Packages containing binaries and libraries broken by any package update,

will be recompiled.

Collecting system binaries and libraries... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.1_files)

Collecting complete LD_LIBRARY_PATH... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.2_ldpath)

Checking dynamic linking consistency...

  broken /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.5/i686-linux/auto/DBD/mysql/mysql.so (requires libmysqlclient.so.12)

  broken /usr/lib/samba/pdb/mysql.so (requires libmysqlclient.so.12)

  broken /usr/lib/cryptplug/gpgme-smime.so (requires libgpgme.so.6)

  broken /usr/lib/cryptplug/gpgme-openpgp.so (requires libgpgme.so.6)

  broken /usr/bin/php (requires libmysqlclient.so.12)

  broken /usr/bin/xine (requires libcurl.so.2)

  broken /usr/bin/xterm (requires libXaw.so.8)

  broken /usr/bin/srttool (requires libppm.so.9)

  broken /usr/bin/gnatmem (requires libbfd-2.14.90.0.8.so)

  broken /usr/bin/ogg123 (requires libcurl.so.2)

  broken /usr/bin/subtitle2pgm (requires libppm.so.9 libpbm.so.9)

  broken /usr/bin/subtitle2vobsub (requires libppm.so.9)

  broken /opt/OpenOffice.org/program/pluginapp.bin (requires libXaw.so.8)

ldd: warning: you do not have execution permission for `/opt/OpenOffice.org/program/libucpftp1.so'

  broken /opt/OpenOffice.org/program/libucpftp1.so (requires libcurl.so.2)

 done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.3_rebuild)

Assigning files to ebuilds... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.4_ebuilds)

Evaluating package order...

Warning: Failed to resolve package order.

Will merge in "random" order!

Possible reasons:

- Some ebuilds are no more in portage tree.

- Some ebuilds are masked, try to change ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~<your platform>"

  and/or use /etc/portage/package.unmask

..... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.5_order)

All prepared. Starting rebuild...

emerge --oneshot --nodeps -p =app-crypt/cryptplug-0.3.16 =app-office/openoffice-1.1.3 =dev-lang/gnat-3.15p-r3 =dev-perl/DBD-mysql-2.1027 =dev-php/php-4.3.10 =media-sound/vorbis-tools-1.0.1 =media-video/transcode-0.6.11 =media-video/xine-ui-0.9.23-r2 =net-fs/samba-3.0.9-r1 =x11-terms/xterm-196

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "=app-crypt/cryptplug-0.3.16".

Result is not OK, you have following choices:

- if emerge failed during build, fix the problems and re-run revdep-rebuild

    or

- use -X or --package-names as first argument (try to rebuild package, not exact

  ebuild - ignores SLOT!)

    or

- set ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~<your platform>" and/or /etc/portage/package.unmask

  (and remove /root/.revdep-rebuild.5_order to be evaluated again)

    or

- modify the above emerge command and run it manually

    or

- compile or unmerge unsatisfied packages manually, remove temporary files and

  try again (you can edit package/ebuild list first)

To remove temporary files, please run:

rm /root/.revdep-rebuild*.?_*
```

----------

## unarana

dai un

# revdep-rebuild -X --soname libreria.so.x -p

dove libreria.so.x è ognuna delle librerie "corrotte" (non mi viene il termine adatto)

Ciao  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## theRealMorpheu5

Cioè, quelle che mi chiede k3b, dici?

----------

## theRealMorpheu5

```
grep: /usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.4/libstdc++.la: No such file or directory

/bin/sed: can't read /usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.4/libstdc++.la: No such file or directory

libtool: link: `/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.4/libstdc++.la' is not a valid libtool archive

make[3]: *** [libk3bdevice.la] Error 1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/k3b-0.11.18/work/k3b-0.11.18/src/device'

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/k3b-0.11.18/work/k3b-0.11.18/src'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/k3b-0.11.18/work/k3b-0.11.18'

make: *** [all] Error 2
```

Forse era il caso di postare anche questo, eh?

----------

## unarana

# rm /root/.revdep-rebuild*.?_*

# revdep-rebuild -X --soname libmysqlclient.so.12 -p

# rm /root/.revdep-rebuild*.?_*

etc etc con le altre librerie ( anche se secondo me la colpevole dovrebbe essere libcurl.so.2)

Ciao   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## unarana

Mi sa che ho sparato una marea di c......

prova invece con 

# fix_libtool_files.sh 3.3.4

magari preceduto da un bel

# env-update && source /etc/profile

Ciao  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## Manuelixm

La soluzione è simile all'ultima postata, io ho risolto così:

```
fix_libtool_files.sh 3.3.4 --oldarch i386
```

Grazie ad un post del grande mota.

----------

## Raffo

ho lo stesso errore, come hai risolto (se hai risolto)?

----------

## xoen

 *Raffo wrote:*   

> ho lo stesso errore, come hai risolto (se hai risolto)?

 

Quoto...e aggiungo...è un problema dell'ultimo ebuild di K3B? Se si, si dovrebbe fare un bug-report (se già non c'è), e comunque basterà aspettare...

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

```
# fix_libtool_files.sh 3.3.4
```

per me ha risolto!

----------

## theRealMorpheu5

Lanciato il comando, per ora sta fixando, più tardi dirò se ha funzionato.

EDIT: A quanto pare ha funzionato.

----------

## Onip

ho avuto anche io l'errore di cui sopra e adesso sta fixando con il comando che avete postato. Però ho una domanda, a cosa serve? a cosa è dovuto l'errore?

Byez

----------

## codadilupo

ho lo stesso problema con media-libs/jpeg-6b-r4

```
g++ -shared -nostdlib /usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.4/../../../crti.o /usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.4/crtbeginS.o  .libs/jcapimin.o .libs/jcapistd.o .libs/jctrans.o .libs/jcparam.o .libs/jdatadst.o .libs/jcinit.o .libs/jcmaster.o .libs/jcmarker.o .libs/jcmainct.o .libs/jcprepct.o .libs/jccoefct.o .libs/jccolor.o .libs/jcsample.o .libs/jchuff.o .libs/jcphuff.o .libs/jcdctmgr.o .libs/jfdctfst.o .libs/jfdctflt.o .libs/jfdctint.o .libs/jdapimin.o .libs/jdapistd.o .libs/jdtrans.o .libs/jdatasrc.o .libs/jdmaster.o .libs/jdinput.o .libs/jdmarker.o .libs/jdhuff.o .libs/jdphuff.o .libs/jdmainct.o .libs/jdcoefct.o .libs/jdpostct.o .libs/jddctmgr.o .libs/jidctfst.o .libs/jidctflt.o .libs/jidctint.o .libs/jidctred.o .libs/jdsample.o .libs/jdcolor.o .libs/jquant1.o .libs/jquant2.o .libs/jdmerge.o .libs/jcomapi.o .libs/jutils.o .libs/jerror.o .libs/jmemmgr.o .libs/jmemnobs.o  -L/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.4 -L/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.4/../../../../i686-pc-linux-gnu/lib -L/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.4/../../.. -lstdc++ -lm -lc -lgcc_s /usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.4/crtendS.o /usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.4/../../../crtn.o  -Wl,-soname -Wl,libjpeg.so.62 -o .libs/libjpeg.so.62.0.0

g++: /usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.4/../../../crti.o: No such file or directory

g++: /usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.4/crtbeginS.o: No such file or directory

g++: /usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.4/crtendS.o: No such file or directory

g++: /usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.4/../../../crtn.o: No such file or directory

make: *** [libjpeg.la] Error 1

!!! ERROR: media-libs/jpeg-6b-r4 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 39, Exitcode 2

!!! make failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.
```

ho provato a dare

```
mortimer root # fix_libtool_files.sh 3.3.4 --oldarch 1686

 * Scanning libtool files for hardcoded gcc library paths...

 *   Scanning /lib...

 *   Scanning /usr/lib...

 *   Scanning /usr/local/lib...

mortimer root #
```

ma c'ha messo due secondi, e infatti al primo emerge --resume tutto come prima   :Confused: 

Coda

----------

## Manuelixm

Ciao ragazzi, basta fare una ricerca nel forum, trovate tutto.

Ora n on ho sottomano il post di motaboy (se non sbaglio) dove spiega benissimo cosa fa questo comando.

In modo molto semplice e probabilmente sbagliato il comando conisste nel fixare i link di alcune librerie che non vengono trovate dal gcc.

Leggete il post in cui mota spiega, ne vale la pena.

Coda, ma hai risolto o ti ritorna l'errore?

Ciao a tutti.

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ma c'ha messo due secondi, e infatti al primo emerge --resume tutto come prima  
> 
> 

 

prova a cancellare la directory temporanea e a rifare l'emerge da capo

----------

## codadilupo

 *Manuelixm wrote:*   

> Coda, ma hai risolto o ti ritorna l'errore?
> 
> Ciao a tutti.

 

mi ritorna l'errore... 

pero', noto una cosa:

```
checking for ld used by GCC... /usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.5/../../../../i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld

checking if the linker (/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.5/../../../../i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) is GNU ld... yes

checking whether the linker (/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.5/../../../../i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) supports shared libraries... yes

checking for BSD-compatible nm... /usr/bin/nm -B

checking command to parse /usr/bin/nm -B output... yes

checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate

checking for /usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.5/../../../../i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld option to reload object files... -r

checking dynamic linker characteristics... Linux ld.so

checking if libtool supports shared libraries... yes
```

```
g++ -shared -nostdlib /usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.4/../../../crti.o /usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.4/crtbeginS.o  .libs/jcapimin.o .libs/jcapistd.o .libs/jctrans.o .libs/jcparam.o .libs/jdatadst.o .libs/jcinit.o .libs/jcmaster.o .libs/jcmarker.o .libs/jcmainct.o .libs/jcprepct.o .libs/jccoefct.o .libs/jccolor.o .libs/jcsample.o .libs/jchuff.o .libs/jcphuff.o .libs/jcdctmgr.o .libs/jfdctfst.o .libs/jfdctflt.o .libs/jfdctint.o .libs/jdapimin.o .libs/jdapistd.o .libs/jdtrans.o .libs/jdatasrc.o .libs/jdmaster.o .libs/jdinput.o .libs/jdmarker.o .libs/jdhuff.o .libs/jdphuff.o .libs/jdmainct.o .libs/jdcoefct.o .libs/jdpostct.o .libs/jddctmgr.o .libs/jidctfst.o .libs/jidctflt.o .libs/jidctint.o .libs/jidctred.o .libs/jdsample.o .libs/jdcolor.o .libs/jquant1.o .libs/jquant2.o .libs/jdmerge.o .libs/jcomapi.o .libs/jutils.o .libs/jerror.o .libs/jmemmgr.o .libs/jmemnobs.o  -L/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.4 -L/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.4/../../../../i686-pc-linux-gnu/lib -L/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.4/../../.. -lstdc++ -lm -lc -lgcc_s /usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.4/crtendS.o /usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.4/../../../crtn.o  -Wl,-soname -Wl,libjpeg.so.62 -o .libs/libjpeg.so.62.0.0

g++: /usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.4/../../../crti.o: No such file or directory

g++: /usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.4/crtbeginS.o: No such file or directory

g++: /usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.4/crtendS.o: No such file or directory

g++: /usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.4/../../../crtn.o: No such file or directory

make: *** [libjpeg.la] Error 1
```

in apparenza l'ebuild verifica i percorsi delle librerie, e li trova in 3.3.5... ma poi usa quelli di 3.3.4... che non esiste !

Coda

----------

## Manuelixm

Ciao coda, se non sbaglio in base all'errore che hai postato, il problema non è dato dalle libstdc++.la , ma da altro:

 *Quote:*   

> g++: /usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.4/../../../crti.o: No such file or directory
> 
> g++: /usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.4/crtbeginS.o: No such file or directory
> 
> g++: /usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.4/crtendS.o: No such file or directory
> ...

 

Noto che il tuo problema sembrerebbe qui.

----------

## codadilupo

 *Manuelixm wrote:*   

> Ciao coda, se non sbaglio in base all'errore che hai postato, il problema non è dato dalle libstdc++.la , ma da altro:
> 
>  *Quote:*   g++: /usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.4/../../../crti.o: No such file or directory
> 
> g++: /usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.4/crtbeginS.o: No such file or directory
> ...

 

il fatto é che ho aggiornato il gcc a 3.3.5... é questo che non ha senso, come da topic, il pacchetto cerca ancora librerie per il 3.3.4

Coda

----------

## Manuelixm

Non so se funziona, ma potrebbe essere una soluzione:

```
fix_libtool_files.sh 3.3.5 --oldarch i386
```

E' solo un'ipotesi.

----------

## codadilupo

 *Manuelixm wrote:*   

> Non so se funziona, ma potrebbe essere una soluzione:
> 
> ```
> fix_libtool_files.sh 3.3.5 --oldarch i386
> ```
> ...

 

il fatto é che il comando corretto é 

```
fix_libtool_files.sh 3.3.4 --oldarch i386
```

e comunque ho già rpovato, e non é cambiato nulla: come ho scritto piu' sopra, l'ebuild in fashe di checking trova effettivamente percorsi in /3.3.5/ ma poi cerca di lavorare su /3.3.4 che non esiste   :Confused: 

Coda

----------

## randomaze

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> il fatto é che il comando corretto é 
> 
> ```
> fix_libtool_files.sh 3.3.4 --oldarch i386
> ```
> ...

 

Si ma quando mota lo ha suggerito c'era anche un problema di architettura... nel tuo caso sia la vecchia che la nuova architettura sono i686.

----------

## codadilupo

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Si ma quando mota lo ha suggerito c'era anche un problema di architettura... nel tuo caso sia la vecchia che la nuova architettura sono i686.

 

si', ho letto male. Ad ogni modo, il comando che ho dato é:

```
# fix_libtool_files.sh 3.3.4 --oldarch i686

 * Scanning libtool files for hardcoded gcc library paths...

 *   Scanning /lib...

 *   Scanning /usr/lib...

 *   Scanning /usr/local/lib...
```

 e anche senza oldarch non cambia nulla: tempo due secondi si scanna tutto e buonanotte.

Coda

----------

## codadilupo

allora, il problema é cambiato. Ho dato

```
# emerge sync
```

poi ho provato a ricompilare le glibc (sai mai che c'entrino), ma non ci sono riuscito... arrivato a

```
Completed installing into /var/tmp/portage/...
```

mi ha dato segmentation fault   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Allora ho riprovato con emerge --resume... ma anziché riprendere l'installazione delle glibc ha ripreso l'installazione di samba !!! E mi ha dato, ancora

```
gzipping man page: TIFFWriteRawStrip.3tiff

gzipping man page: TIFFWriteRawTile.3tiff

gzipping man page: TIFFWriteScanline.3tiff

gzipping man page: TIFFWriteTile.3tiff

prepallstrip:

strip:

strip:

   usr/lib/libtiff.so.3.7.1

   usr/bin/bmp2tiff

   usr/bin/fax2ps

   usr/bin/fax2tiff

   usr/bin/gif2tiff

   usr/bin/pal2rgb

   usr/bin/ppm2tiff

   usr/bin/ras2tiff

   usr/bin/raw2tiff

   usr/bin/rgb2ycbcr

   usr/bin/thumbnail

   usr/bin/tiff2bw

   usr/bin/tiff2pdf

   usr/bin/tiff2ps

   usr/bin/tiff2rgba

   usr/bin/tiffcmp

   usr/bin/tiffcp

   usr/bin/tiffdither

   usr/bin/tiffdump

   usr/bin/tiffinfo

   usr/bin/tiffmedian

   usr/bin/tiffset

   usr/bin/tiffsplit

making executable: /usr/lib/libtiff.so.3.7.1

>>> Completed installing into /var/tmp/portage/tiff-3.7.1-r1/image/

Segmentation fault
```

comincio a sospettare che si sia seriamente rotto qualcosa... ma non so cosa: é un pc appena installato, che pensavo di usare come serverino, visto che non é rumoroso... durante l'installazione tutto okey. Poi alla fine, ho dato emerge sync && emerge -uD world e tutto a posto. E' li' che mi ha aggiornato il gcc da 3.3.4 a 3.3.5. Ora, invece.. boh ! Niente, non ne vuol sapere di installare samba... ma nemmeno le glibc. E ho il sospetto che mi darebbe segmentation fault anche su qualsiasi altra installazione...

CodaLast edited by codadilupo on Tue Jan 18, 2005 1:33 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Fai un bel test sulla ram

----------

## codadilupo

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Fai un bel test sulla ram

 

dici ? Ma cavolo... boh, vi faccio sapere...

Coda

----------

## Cazzantonio

stesso problema riscontrato anche con le gtk... sempre risolto con fix_libtool_files.sh

----------

## codadilupo

nulla... é da ieri sera che memtest macina... e non ha trovato errori...

Coda

----------

## codadilupo

allora, giunto alle estreme conseguenze, ho pensato bene di symlinkare la dir 3.3.5 in 3.3.4 in questo modo ho mezzo-risolto: infatti ora non mi dice piu' che non trova i file, e continua a lavorare, ma, arrivato al punto del merge, mi da segmentation fault. §Cosi' succede per tutti i programmi che provo ad installare: non so davvero cosa fare: per come é messo al momento il pc, potrei rifare da capo: tanto é appena installato... ma resterebbe il dubbio di ritrovarmi con lo stesso problema al primo upgrade.. opinioni ?  :Sad: 

Coda

----------

## Cazzantonio

non penso sia un'errore di gcc o delle librerie... propenderei per un problema hardware... spero tanto per te di sbagiare   :Wink:   :Smile: 

----------

## codadilupo

rieccomi: ho rifatto la macchina da zero (tanto l'avevo solo installata, senza conifgurare nulla). E ho capito due cose:

1) l'HW é a posto: partendo da zero non ho piu' avuto problemi

2) il problema del gcc era con tutta probabilità risolto, e non me n'ero accorto

3) tutti i miei problemi di segmentation fault etc.. erano dovuti a psyco.

4) che ho detto due ? No, tre... anzi, quattro !  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## ptthomson

I am having the same problems and the same outputs, I was wondering if someone could post this problem to english?   Thanks... Paul

----------

## unarana

Hi Paul and welcome to the forum

May you quote which error do you have? More than one error has been reported in this topic   :Confused: 

Ciao   :Mr. Green: 

----------

